# Some Discovery rider buzzed my towers last night



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

Or a very fast poser. I was JRA down route 202 leaving Morristown NJ doing about 22-23 when all of the sudden a rider goes by me goin at least 32. He was decked out in a complete Discovery kit, including helmet and shoes with a team Trek. He was about 5' 9", 145 ish and looked VERY fit. I'm thinking, "wow, a poser... but he sure can pull it off going THAT fast". But then I wonder, maybe it was the real MCcoy. I wonder if any Disco riders frequent this area....


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

Just riding along (took me a while to figure what JRA was!) at 23 mph? Hmm, that's about 2 mph slower than full pack average race speed. At least 32 mph? That's faster than Lance unless you think the guy was sprinting. Maybe you were on the downhill on 202 from Mtown to Mplains?

Sarcasm aside, I did see a guy from my car in full Disco getup a couple of weeks ago in the general area. My first thought was poser but then he seemed to be going at a decent clip and he had good form. I saw a full Postal guy a couple of months ago who had the full kit, bike AND matching tires. He seemed to know how to ride as well. Problem is, even I know it wasn't cool to have a full Postal getup even when the team was around - let alone now!


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

maybe he was talking in kilometres, that would be more realistic, i agree. of course then the alleged discov rider wouldnt have been going that fast...32 kph, whoop-dee-doo.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I was on the mostly flat to slightly downhill*



goldsbar said:


> Just riding along (took me a while to figure what JRA was!) at 23 mph? Hmm, that's about 2 mph slower than full pack average race speed. At least 32 mph? That's faster than Lance unless you think the guy was sprinting. Maybe you were on the downhill on 202 from Mtown to Mplains?
> 
> 23 mph is no biggie on the flats on a good day. And remember, I never mentioned anything about AVERAGE speed. I happened to be maintaining that speed over slightly rolling terrain for 7-9 miles during a longer ride. A full pack on the flats in a race will easily do 25-27 mph if they're not doggin' it. FWIW I usually only avg 16-19 mph over a typical 70 mile ride. The guy that passed me did so very quickly. Perhaps not 32 but it was fast.


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

Good point about it not being your average speed. I get carried away sometimes because everyone here seems to exagerate their avergage speed by at least a couple of mph. As the very occassional pack fill Cat 4 rider I generally average 16-17 when going solo on rolling to hilly decent length/decent paced rides. I imagine that'd be 18-19 if I just rode throught the Great Swamp as most riders in the area seem to do. Add 1-3 mph for non-race group rides. My gripe is that I can imagine a few riders (there's just not a lot of 1/2/strong 3's/strong tri out there as a %) going MUCH faster than that. A lot? No.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I hear ya*



goldsbar said:


> Good point about it not being your average speed. I get carried away sometimes because everyone here seems to exagerate their avergage speed by at least a couple of mph. As the very occassional pack fill Cat 4 rider I generally average 16-17 when going solo on rolling to hilly decent length/decent paced rides. I imagine that'd be 18-19 if I just rode throught the Great Swamp as most riders in the area seem to do. Add 1-3 mph for non-race group rides. My gripe is that I can imagine a few riders (there's just not a lot of 1/2/strong 3's/strong tri out there as a %) going MUCH faster than that. A lot? No.


I ain't no Aarontoy


----------

